# [SOLVED] Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access



## Dazzlaa

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me? I am having problems getting internet access on my wife's notepad even though I have successfully connected to my WIFI network.

This is happening on a Lenovo S10-3 ideapad that has Windows 7 starter installed. I have an acer laptop and have connected to the same WIFI network which has no problem connecting to the internet. So far I have searched through google and tried a couple of things like system restores and flushing the IP address using the cmd prompt window but still I'm getting the same problem. 
Can anyone help me please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*








and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Dazzlaa

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

Hi, Thanks for the quick reply. Here's the ipconfig results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Olivia>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Olivia-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-A3-FF-70
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::35aa:87b1:c136:84f8%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 November 2011 06:57:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 November 2011 06:57:10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 370959773
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-7E-9C-B2-60-EB-69-63-35-90

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-63-35-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5A21C8BB-6CA5-4AF7-8F58-7FD9FA8CF3AF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{194451F7-4671-4C83-A6C8-851FC4432032}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Olivia>

I'm just downloading the Xirrus software now. Thanks


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

Well . . you are connected to the router and have an IP address . . did you check for a proxy setting?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com



Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Dazzlaa

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

Here's the screenshot for the Xirrus network results. Thanks.


----------



## Dazzlaa

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

Hi, Here's the results for the ping tests.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Olivia>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.10: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 <50% loss>, 

C:\Users\Olivia>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## Dazzlaa

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

Could this problem have anything to do with the anti-virus? Only I've noticed that there's a message from McAfee stating that the software needs to be activated. But the problem is that when I try clicking on the Activate button this then attempts to connect to the internet and fails. :/


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

Try this:

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands. and press enter after each

type: *netsh interface ipv4 reset*
type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*



Dazzlaa said:


> Could this problem have anything to do with the anti-virus? Only I've noticed that there's a message from McAfee stating that the software needs to be activated. But the problem is that when I try clicking on the Activate button this then attempts to connect to the internet and fails. :/


Try uninstalling McAfee and see if the problem goes away.

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee consumer products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR.exe)


----------



## Dazzlaa

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

Well, I've just tried the TCP/IP stack repair but that didn't work so I'm just going to try uninstalling McAfee now and I'll try again. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Dazzlaa

*Re: Windows 7 laptop connected to WIFI but no internet access*

That's done the trick thanks. I've replaced the McAfee with AVG Free anti-virus now and it works a treat. Thanks for your help


----------



## Dazzlaa

I'm new to this forum. I've marked the thread as solved but is there anywhere I can add to your reputation or something along those lines? Thanks


----------



## Old Rich

Great . . thanks for posting back . .don't worry about credits . . that's not what we are here for!!


----------



## Dazzlaa

Thanks again.


----------

